# Visa Run This Weekend



## TigerMiss (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello All:

I'm in Sharjah. I need to make a visa run this weekend (Saturday). Any one going I can share a ride with?

Please tell me the total cost. 


Thanks,
Tiger Miss


----------

